# The Bengal & Ocicat Cat Show



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Anyone going ?? 

Its on the 25th October !!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i really wanted to go but i go into hospital on the 27th and i wont have time. Good luck to all who are going though

are you going stacey?


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> i really wanted to go but i go into hospital on the 27th and i wont have time. Good luck to all who are going though
> 
> are you going stacey?


Yes am going  awwwww hun are you ok ?? Hope its nothing serious ?


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I will be going.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> Yes am going  Taking the naughty two  awwwww hun are you ok ?? Hope its nothing serious ?


ye iam ok, just having minor keyhole, so loads of time to chat on here lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> I will be going, I am also going to the Tonkinese show on the same day so will be flitting between the 2 shows


awwww cool look forward to seeing you there !!
Love Tonkiness they are so dashing


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> ye iam ok, just having minor keyhole, so loads of time to chat on here lol


ok well will be thinking of you hun  and such a shame you cant make the show tho


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm going to watch and drive you all mad with my questions and over exitment lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

widgetdog35 said:


> I'm going to watch and drive you all mad with my questions and over exitment lol


lol  is this your first show ? Awwww its so exciting everytime i go i feel like my kids at xmas lol 
Mak sure you come and say hi  
and i am sure there will be lots of breeders to chat to about the Ocicat


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yer for cats anyway showed horses pro and it took the fun out but do run my dogs for fun at agility and still run round like a kid all hyper lol

There is just a really good feeling when your around animals and people that all share the same love for them 
i like crufts for that reason two, just think i have never grown up really lol


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwww bless lol well your love the cats shows


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm gonna visit maybe. Something to do


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awww cool fluffy  will see you there then


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

We will be there  will be great to see you all again


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

There aren't usually any Ocicats at this show, hope it's different this year! It's much too far for me to travel anyway. I always go to the Ocicat Club show (Oct 4th this year)



staceyscats1 said:


> lol  is this your first show ? Awwww its so exciting everytime i go i feel like my kids at xmas lol
> Mak sure you come and say hi
> and i am sure there will be lots of breeders to chat to about the Ocicat


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

awwwwwww not long now !!!!!!!

I AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED !!!!!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh I am going as spectator with a friend who has to take her trophy back from last year!!

Would be nice to put faces to names!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

I will be there, you will recognise me because I will be the stressed person with 3 kids and 2 cats and a husband lurking around somewhere!!!!

I will be running between the bengal show and the tonkinese one as I have entered both.

I will look out for any familiar faces.

I am getting all excited now!!!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

LOL @ stressed!!! I get stressed enough without having my kids there!!

Have to say you are brave!!

see you tomoz!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

see you both tomorrow and please come and say hi  oh gosh wont be able to sleep tonight !!! lol


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*"GOOD LUCK" to those of you who are there tomorrow. Make sure you post your brags when you get home*


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

staceyscats1 said:


> see you both tomorrow and please come and say hi  oh gosh wont be able to sleep tonight !!! lol


Of course we'll come & say Hi!! Haven't you noticed I LOVE to talk 200 odd posts already!!


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Abooksigun said:


> Of course we'll come & say Hi!! Haven't you noticed I LOVE to talk 200 odd posts already!!


lol  cool


----------



## widgetdog35 (Apr 25, 2008)

I really want to go but got to work now everyone has called in sick!! 

Take lots of pics and let us unlucky ones know how it went, on the plus side its more money in my kitten fund


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck to you all today, cant wait to hear the results


----------

